
The scientific case for including two spaces after a period - gnicholas
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/05/two-spaces-after-a-period/559304/?single_page=true
======
DogestFogey
Emacs encourages this behavior because its operations that work on sentences
require the use of two spaces after a period. Although it's possible to make
it work with single spaces, it won't be able to reliably distinguish between
abbreviations (such as etc.) and the ends of sentences.

